# usb MTP device not recognized



## DudeAbides (May 26, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm trying to get my Cowon J3 MP3 player to work with my HP Elitebook 8440p. I know, I know- who uses MP3 players anymore right? Well I love this thing to death- it sounds great and has awesome battery life even after something like 7 years or more.

My problem is when I try to connect it to my Windows 10 laptop I get 'USB device not recognized." I've googled the problem as many ways as I can think to do so, and tried many solutions but nothing seems to work. the device is able to connect in both MTP and MSC mode, but neither will work. 

I'm currently traveling, and before I left home I plugged it into my windows 10 desktop and interacted with it via windows media player no problem, so I find it unlikely to be a problem with the player itself. I'd try it on another computer but I'm surrounded by macs... (I did try plugging it into my roommates mac just cuz but no luck there either). 

If anyone could suggest something that might get this gem of a legacy device to interact with my laptop I'd be extremely grateful 
Thanks for reading!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Does it plug in using a USB cable or directly into a USB port? If it uses a cable try a different one. Otherwise the port on the player or a chip in it may have broke or failed.

Just re-read and I thought you tried multiple computers, but now I see that it was only with a Mac which may not work. You should try another Windows based PC.


----------



## DudeAbides (May 26, 2012)

Triple6 said:


> Does it plug in using a USB cable or directly into a USB port? If it uses a cable try a different one. Otherwise the port on the player or a chip in it may have broke or failed.
> 
> Just re-read and I thought you tried multiple computers, but now I see that it was only with a Mac which may not work. You should try another Windows based PC.


Yeah will do when I get a chance. Sadly, the cable I need to use is proprietary so if that is the issue I probly won't be able to replace it without great difficulty. It does still power the player when plugged into the laptop, but I doubt that means much as far as data transfer is concerned.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

$12.49 on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/COWON-USB-Cable-White-I10/dp/B00C6HG0FY

But start with another computer first.


----------



## DudeAbides (May 26, 2012)

Sadly the wonderful convenience of Amazon is no longer available to me- I'm currently traveling in Australia. I've actually got a new laptop on the way from the dell factory in Malaysia (Inspiron 7000 can't wait! ...Eve online is phasing out dx9 soon so time to bench the 'ol elitebook). 

Anyway I'll try plugging into a friends PC later today and see how it goes.


----------

